# <WARNING> <WARNING> <You may go blind>



## EvilRedSquirrel

Notice: Viewing this image may lead to blindness or worse instant death. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo?slug=getty-71796808rw008_magic_kings_11_39_36_pm&prov=getty


----------



## IbizaXL

my god....


----------



## Ruff Draft

Wow those are sharp...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Sloth!!


----------



## IbizaXL

OneBadLT123 said:


> Sloth!!


----------



## JNice

Sexy.


----------



## mjm1

Gio305 said:


> OneBadLT123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sloth!!
Click to expand...

:rofl2: :lol:


----------



## neoxsupreme

Oh My God! My Eyes!!


----------



## Basel

*Pretends to be Ron Simmons*

DAMN!


----------



## IbizaXL

Seriously, he does look like a sloth.


----------



## ballistixxx

i think i just had a coma


----------



## The One

I've seen worse....Sam Cassell anyone?


----------



## Sospiro

ballistixxx said:


> i think i just had a coma


Haha, you had a coma?

Nice picture!


----------



## Kidd's Nets

mtrock said:


> Haha, you had a coma?
> 
> Nice picture!


hey nice sig. where'd you get it?


----------

